# Citizenship Delay and BRC



## LittleCrumpet (Nov 9, 2017)

Good Afternoon Gentlemen,

I was hoping to get some insight into whether my current plan was still plausible or if it required some modification. 

My current plan, as indicated in my introduction is to enlist into the Marine Corps as an 03xx and, providing the opportunity presents itself, volunteer for Reconnaissance at SOI. However, I have recently learned that the DOD changed its policy on Permanent Residents achieving citizenship, increasing it from one day of service to 180 days. 

I am aware that citizenship is a requirement of BRC, but I am unclear if that requirement extends to MART. 

My question is would it be possible for me to still volunteer at SOI and remain in MART until I reach the 180 days of service and achieve citizenship (providing I meet all other requirements)?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 9, 2017)

Probably not.


----------



## LittleCrumpet (Nov 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Probably not.



That's unfortunate. If I'm not mistaken that would make my only alternative a lateral move after a couple of years? Unless there are other times to volunteer?


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2017)

LittleCrumpet said:


> That's unfortunate. If I'm not mistaken that would make my only alternative a lateral move after a couple of years? Unless there are other times to volunteer?



Check out Teufel's signature above, that may help.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 10, 2017)

Go cut your teeth as a grunt before you lat move. You won’t regret it.


----------



## LittleCrumpet (Nov 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Go cut your teeth as a grunt before you lat move. You won’t regret it.



Yes, Sir. Is a lat move tough to do within the first four years? As I understand it there's a possibility after two years but it's dependent on multiple factors.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2017)

Lots of guys do it.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2017)

You would probably have to re-enlist and move over at your 3-4 year mark. Time served in the grunts is not time wasted. You will build a solid foundation there that you can build on later if you make it through BRC. You also get leadership opportunities there earlier in your career. I did my first three years in an infantry battalion and wouldn’t trade that experience for anything.


----------



## LittleCrumpet (Nov 11, 2017)

Teufel said:


> You would probably have to re-enlist and move over at your 3-4 year mark. Time served in the grunts is not time wasted. You will build a solid foundation there that you can build on later if you make it through BRC. You also get leadership opportunities there earlier in your career. I did my first three years in an infantry battalion and wouldn’t trade that experience for anything.



Thank you for your responses, Sir. It's definitely unfortunate I won't get my chance sooner. For now though I'll do as you said. Perhaps the DOD will revert back to the previous policy of one day of service, although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2017)

Your future team leader will appreciate your infantry experience, trust me.


----------



## LittleCrumpet (Jun 24, 2018)

Just wanted to post an update for anyone interested. 

I contacted the Reconnaissance recruiting email address with this question and the response I received said I’d likely be able to volunteer and graduate provided I attained citizenship before completion of BRC (and meet all of the other requirements/demands). 

Of course nothing is guaranteed so hopefully I get an opportunity to try out.


----------

